# HOW TO PULL YOUR MAXILLA FORWARD [DEFINITIVE GUIDE]



## CopeAndRope (Sep 23, 2019)

DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
____________________________________________________________________________

In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
____________________________________________________________________________

*1. MAKE A MOLD OF YOUR UPPER PALATE.*

You can do it yourself ordering the materials online, OR you can just go to any local dental laboratory and let them do it for you professionally for less then $10.

*







2. BUILD THE INFRA-ORAL APPLIANCE.*

Build the infra-oral appliance around your mold. Again, you can build it yourself, OR you can go to any local professional Orthodontic laboratory where a qualified person can make it for less than $40.






You need to give them clear instructions:
-It doesn't have to tip the teeth in any way shape or form.
-It has to be shaped and fit perfectly to your upper palate.
-It needs a facebow inserted inside as in the photo.

Extra requirement for comfort:
-Tell them to coat the central part with a softer material like dental silicone, because I realized the acrylic it's just too hard on the internal walls of your mouth when pressed for long periods of time.

*3. BUILD THE FACEPULLER.




*

You need to order a neck brace on Amazon/eBay for less than $10. Two steel brackets, as in the photo, and 4 bolts with 4 nuts.
-Make two holes on the front of the neck brace. You can use a drill or heat up a screwdriver with your kitchen stove.
-Assemble the brackets on the neck brace.

*4. NOW YOU CAN WEAR IT*

Use simple rubber bands (or even springs) to hook the appliance to the facepuller.







Below a blurred photo of me while wearing it. 






*HOW MUCH DO I WEAR IT? HOW MUCH FORCE TO APPLY?

In this study* researchers applied 500g of forward force to the palate of adult rhesus monkeys for 4 months and saw drastic changes in their facial bone structure.






I try to wear it as much as possible (12+ hours every day) and I'm currently applying 1,5kg of force. However, it depends on how comfortable one can be with the appliance. The goal here is to apply enough force to create the maxilla displacement, but not so much to not be able to sleep while wearing it.

A big thank you goes to *this guy here* that inspired me to take action.


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 23, 2019)

Instructions not clear enough got my dick stuck in a toaster


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 23, 2019)

What if it fucks you up


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 23, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> What if it fucks you up


Why should that happen? It doesn't touch the teeth, so they can't be displaced. It has the same identical action of the tongue, just with more force.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 23, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Why should that happen? It doesn't touch the teeth, so they can't be displaced. It has the same identical action of the tongue, just with more force.


And you have to wear this 12 hours a day?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 23, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> And you have to wear this 12 hours a day?


I wear it mostly while sleeping, I have to wageslave during the day.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 23, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I wear it mostly while sleeping, I have to wageslave during the day.


My parents will think i am autistic


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Sep 23, 2019)

this is unhealthy man


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 23, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> My parents will think i am autistic


In life you have to choose your priorities. It's either your looks or your parent's opinion.


chadpreetcel123 said:


> this is unhealthy man


Drinking alcohol is unhealthy. This is fixing your face/life.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 23, 2019)

I already have maxillary protrusion so this barbaric device wouldn't be appropriate for me anyways. What I need is augmentation of my upper midface (cheek bones and infra-orbital rim). I also need my maxillary protrusion to be reduced by teeth extraction and braces/appliance in order to correct my small overbite.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 23, 2019)

wereqryan said:


> I already have maxillary protrusion so this barbaric device wouldn't be appropriate for me anyways.


Then why the fuck are you commenting?



wereqryan said:


> What I need is augmentation of my upper midface


This can be achieved by my barbaric facepuller that applies an upward force to the maxilla plus a counterclockwise rotation.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 23, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> This can be achieved by my barbaric facepuller that applies an upward force to the maxilla plus a counterclockwise rotation.


Is there a professional ready-made facepuller available? And also, are the effects of the force permanent?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 23, 2019)

wereqryan said:


> Is there a professional ready-made facepuller available? And also, are the effects of the force permanent?


Ironically, the orthodontic field on this subject seems stuck in the 1960s. Look at the following facepuller. It pushes the maxilla forward, but blocks the chin not allowing it to follow the maxilla displacement [absolute autism].





The effects are permanent after 12/24 months. Let's say you stop after 6 months of consistent usage. your body will try to pull the maxilla back, and you can lose a percent of your "gains", but it will hardly return back how it was before. Instead, if you keep it for at least a year or so, your bones will be fully adjusted and shaped to the new position and thus will not try to return to its previous form.


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 23, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> My parents will think i am autistic


I mean you are


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 23, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I mean you are


Hmm good point


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 23, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Hmm good point


Dont do it tho lol


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 23, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Dont do it tho lol


Do what


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Sep 24, 2019)

second picture is not showing, how did you made the part that is stuck on the maxxila, what material did you use? (I have to do it myself) Is it safe to have it on top of the palate expander?


----------



## Ethnicope (Sep 24, 2019)

only do this if you have good skull


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> second picture is not showing, how did you made the part that is stuck on the maxxila, what material did you use? (I have to do it myself) Is it safe to have it on top of the palate expander?


Can you see it here?




The pink part is acrylic with a regular orthodontic facebow fused in it that has been cut on the ends. I think there should be only one appliance in the mouth, you can't stack one on the other. Look at this, it's my same appliance, but suited to be palate expander as well.






Ethnicope said:


> only do this if you have good skull


How is that related?


----------



## Ethnicope (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Can you see it here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imagine putting so much time in improving your maxilla while still having a big occiput and poor overall forward growth and small skull


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Can you see it here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant, I have mold of my teeth, how do I make the acrylic part? Link to the guides on how to make that substance for actuall device would be very usefull, also meybe addoing a lower part for the mandible would help? Mine is slightly recessed and I would like to get both of the jaws together. Meaning having 2 at the same time pulled


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 24, 2019)

Or just get a belt


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 24, 2019)

Doing this IDK what anyone says @wagbox @my_babel_physics_pro @Alcezar


----------



## BushDid711 (Sep 24, 2019)

Would be legit in puberty, but I'm not sure if this is even safe lol. Maybe update us with results?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> I cant, I have mold of my teeth, how do I make the acrylic part? Link to the guides on how to make that substance for actuall device would be very usefull, also meybe addoing a lower part for the mandible would help? Mine is slightly recessed and I would like to get both of the jaws together. Meaning having 2 at the same time pulled


Man, please go and commission it to a ortho laboratory, I feel this is the only part that if not done correctly can fuck you up. So why do it yourself, gathering the materials, trying and failing, when there's a qualified dude with years of experience, ready to build it for you for a very cheap price.

Regarding the mandible part, the other bone follow naturally the displacement of the maxilla.



DarknLost said:


> Or just get a belt


That's how you fuck up your whole mouth. The secret is not tipping the teeth in any way.



BushDid711 said:


> Would be legit in puberty, but I'm not sure if this is even safe lol. Maybe update us with results?


I linked a study done on monkeys, same technique, dramatic results. Also, keep in mind these animals have thicker and denser bones than us. So, no puberty excuse.


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Man, please go and commission it to a ortho laboratory, I feel this is the only part that if not done correctly can fuck you up. So why do it yourself, gathering the materials, trying and failing, when there's a qualified dude with years of experience, ready to build it for you for a very cheap price.
> 
> Regarding the mandible part, the other bone follow naturally the displacement of the maxilla.
> 
> ...


Ortodontists dont do that shit in Poland, forget it


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> Ortodontists dont do that shit in Poland, forget it


Orthodontists commission their works to a orthodontic laboratory. You gotta find an orthodontic lab near you. They don't ask questions.


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 24, 2019)

Too low IQ for this
All I can build is a gaming PC


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Too low IQ for this
> All I can build is a gaming PC


If you can build a gaming pc, you can build this as well.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Sep 24, 2019)

- Are you sure it moves the whole maxilla, not just upper jaw?
- How are you sure it should work on humans who are no longer children?
- How can you be sure that your device is indeed applying a forward and upward force on the maxilla?
- Is that supposed to provide an expansion of the maxila/palate expansion? If not, what else should be added?
- The guy on the site you referred made a huge machine to do what you claim, why would he need to do such a complex thing if such a simple thing would work?
- When should we stop using this device, what are the indicators?


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> If you can build a gaming pc, you can build this as well.


I mean building online not physically put it together


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> - Are you sure it moves the whole maxilla, not just upper jaw?


Yes, it will displace your entire maxilla and the other bone will naturally adapt to this displacement.







Slyfex8 said:


> - How are you sure it should work on humans who are no longer children?


As I said earlier, the same technique was applied to *adult *Monkeys, with dramatic results. Plus there are other studies (which I'm too lazy to find and link now) done on adult humans that prove that maxilla can be displaced with extraoral forces.



Slyfex8 said:


> - How can you be sure that your device is indeed applying a forward and upward force on the maxilla?


If it's pulling from a forward and upward position then it's applying a forward and upward force.



Slyfex8 said:


> - Is that supposed to provide an expansion of the maxila/palate expansion? If not, what else should be added?


Not my version, but you can request to the ortho lab to include an expansion screw in your appliance, like the one on that site.



Slyfex8 said:


> - The guy on the site you referred made a huge machine to do what you claim, why would he need to do such a complex thing if such a simple thing would work?


From what I can understand he tried to apply the two directional forces from 2 different positions of the facebow. I personally think that's just redundant. I just pull my appliance from a slightly higher position than where my mouth is. That does the job with an extra perk, thanks to the way this infra-oral appliance is built, my way of pulling causes a counterclockwise rotation.



Slyfex8 said:


> - When should we stop using this device, what are the indicators?


When you are happy with the results. Anyway, if you reached your goals in less then 6 months because you applied really strong forces (and you didn't rip your face out) I suggest to not stop cold turkey, but do some retention work, to keep wearing it gradually less frequent. Though the faster the displacement, the faster your body will try to return to its original form, even though it will hardly return 100% back as it was before, you can lose some progress, So focus more on the time, less on the force.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Yes, it will displace your entire maxilla and the other bone will naturally adapt to this displacement. As I said earlier, the same technique was applied to adult Monkeys, with dramatic results. Plus there are other studies (which I'm too lazy to find and link now) done on adult humans that prove that maxilla can be displaced with extraoral forces. If it's pulling from a forward and upward position then it's applying a forward and upward force. Not my version, but you can request to the ortho lab to include an expansion screw in your appliance, like the one on that site. From what I can understand he tried to apply the two directional forces from 2 different positions of the facebow. I personally think that's just redundant. I just pull my appliance from a slightly higher position than where my mouth is. That does the job with an extra perk, thanks to the way this infra-oral appliance is built, my way of pulling causes a counterclockwise rotation. When you are happy with the results. Anyway, if you reached your goals in less then 6 months because you applied really strong forces (and you didn't rip your face out) I suggest to not stop cold turkey, but do some retention work, to keep wearing it gradually less frequent. Though the faster the displacement, the faster your body will try to return to its original form, even though it will hardly return 100% back as it was before, you can lose some progress, So focus more on the time, less on the force.



But if the tongue is able to expand the palate, your device simulating, if I understand the role of the tongue with more force, why the expansion should not take place?

Also if an expansion takes place, isn't the intraoral appliance would no longer fit in the mouth?


----------



## DidntRead (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## turkproducer (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I wear it mostly while sleeping, I have to wageslave during the day.


Noticed any changes? how long you done this)


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> But if the tongue is able to expand the palate, your device simulating, if I understand the role of the tongue with more force, why the expansion should not take place?
> 
> Also if an expansion takes place, isn't the intraoral appliance would no longer fit in the mouth?


I didn't include the palate expander feature in my appliance, because my palate is already wide. You can add that in, when you build it. After puberty it takes years of constant work to make changes with your tongue alone.



turkproducer said:


> Noticed any changes? how long you done this)


Just started a few days ago. I'll report in 3/6 months.


----------



## BushDid711 (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Just started a few days ago. I'll report in 3/6 months.


Please do I'm interested


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

Where can i get that pink thingy with wires poking out of it?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Angel said:


> Where can i get that pink thingy with wires poking out of it?


The infra-oral appliance can be commissioned to a local ortho-lab.


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> The infra-oral appliance can be commissioned to a local ortho-lab.


Whats an ortho lab? Like orthodontists clinic?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 24, 2019)

pics of your actual


Angel said:


> Whats an ortho lab? Like orthodontists clinic?


the guys who provide the shits dentists use
like mobile braces


----------



## NiBBaCel (Sep 24, 2019)

only broscience tbh, no reason why this should work


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

Man im so low iq to even start looksmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 24, 2019)

Wouldn't your maxilla go back to "normal" if you stopped wearing it?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> only broscience tbh, no reason why this should work


Bruh ur retarted as fuck. How can you say it's broscience when I included a successful scientific study done on this subject.


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 24, 2019)

Tried it with my dick. It forward grew 20 inches . Thanks doc


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 24, 2019)

Or just eat tender meat without cutlery like our hunter-gatherer ancestors did. Natural facepulling with every bite.


Vitruvian said:


> Tried it with my dick. It forward grew 20 inches . Thanks doc


That's called a 'penis extender'. Just reinvent the wheel theory.


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

Can i make the infra oral appliance at home with clothes or something?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Angel said:


> Can i make the infra oral appliance at home with clothes or something?


Yes, I recommend stinky underpants for maximal maxilla protrusion.


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Yes, I recommend stinky underpants for maximal maxilla protrusion.


Legit lol’ed hard. 

But seriously isn’t there any other way? Like a wire or something that goes behind the last molars and push the maxilla with it?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Angel said:


> Legit lol’ed hard.
> 
> But seriously isn’t there any other way? Like a wire or something that goes behind the last molars and push the maxilla with it?


You need the acrylic mold to distribute the force evenly on the palate. Otherwise, you'll press only around the molars and create some unwanted deformity on your face. Then it's rope time, lol.


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> You need the acrylic mold to distribute the force evenly on the palate. Otherwise, you'll press only around the molars and create some unwanted deformity on your face. Then it's rope time, lol.








just found goat face pulling method!! gtfih!!! no belts!!!







lookism.net





This is what i’m saying. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Angel said:


> just found goat face pulling method!! gtfih!!! no belts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it will displace all your teeth. You need to press on the palate in an even way. And need something solid to keep its shape. Just a cord can't do that.


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Unfortunately, it will displace all your teeth. You need to press on the palate in an even way. And need something solid to keep its shape. Just a cord can't do that.


Wym by displace? I’ve been doing it for a month now and my face looks so much better and symmetrical.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Angel said:


> Wym by displace? I’ve been doing it for a month now and my face looks so much better and symmetrical.


Would you mind pm me your before/after? with your device as well.


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Would you mind pm me your before/after? with your device as well.


I haven’t made such huge progress to show on picture but i can clearly see it maybe its placebo we’ll see in a few more months.

I don’t have a device. I just put 2kg plate on the wire, put the wire behind my molars, close my teeth and lay down with my face hanging on the side of bed and just let gravity push my maxilla out 

The downside is i have to stay in one position on the bed so i can’t do it more than 2 hours a day.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Angel said:


> I don’t have a device. I just put 2kg plate on the wire, put the wire behind my molars, close my teeth and lay down with my face hanging on the side of bed and just let gravity push my maxilla out


   I burst into laughter just imagining it, lol. If it's working I'm happy for you man.


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I burst into laughter just imagining it, lol. If it's working I'm happy for you man.


The things you do to looksmax.  
It definitely works tho. Only downside is can’t do it more than 2 hours a day. Your method is way better. I wanna try that. Can you pls link me to where i can buy infraoral appliance?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Angel said:


> The things you do to looksmax.
> It definitely works tho. Only downside is can’t do it more than 2 hours a day. Your method is way better. I wanna try that. Can you pls link me to where i can buy infraoral appliance?


You have to commission it to any local orthodontic lab near you. You need a mold of your upper palate first. They'll do it for you, if not try a dental lab. What's the difference? Idk, lol.


----------



## Salludon (Sep 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


How do you build the infra-oral appliance by yourself? You didn’t explain that.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 24, 2019)

Salludon said:


> How do you build the infra-oral appliance by yourself? You didn’t explain that.


Yes, I know, and I don't recommend it. Anyway if you still want to do it yourself, this is a good video to learn from.


----------



## Einon (Sep 24, 2019)

*How to further deform yourself*


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice gif


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 25, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> only broscience tbh, no reason why this should work


Didn’t he just give arguments as to why it would work? Did you not read those? Wtf nigger


Curious0 said:


> Wouldn't your maxilla go back to "normal" if you stopped wearing it?





CopeAndRope said:


> Though the faster the displacement, the faster your body will try to return to its original form, even though it will hardly return 100% back as it was before, you can lose some progress, So focus more on the time, less on the force.


----------



## NiBBaCel (Sep 25, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Didn’t he just give arguments as to why it would work? Did you not read those? Wtf nigger


nigga its still just a homemade brace. why dentists why ortodontists when u can build ist at home for 50 bucks instead of 1000


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 25, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> nigga its still just a homemade brace. why dentists why ortodontists when u can build ist at home for 50 bucks instead of 1000


Didn’t he just mention you could go to a local professional Orthodontic laboratory where a qualified person can make it for less than $40? Did you even read his thread?


----------



## NiBBaCel (Sep 25, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Didn’t he just mention you could go to a local professional Orthodontic laboratory where a qualified person can make it for less than $40? Did you even read his thread?


nah tbh


----------



## Julian (Sep 26, 2019)

I dont fucking understand how I'm supposed to make it and wear it


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

please tell me people wont actually do this shit


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> please tell me people wont actually do this shit


I’m doing it


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 26, 2019)

Momon said:


> Sorry bro, this seems way too dangerous for me.


Not really. The maxilla of your dreams is out of your comfort zone.



Julian said:


> I dont fucking understand how I'm supposed to make it and wear it


If you can't follow this easy guide man, you're too low IQ to try to displace your maxilla and I don't recommend it.



cocainecowboy said:


> please tell me people wont actually do this shit


More than you think.


----------



## Julian (Sep 26, 2019)

Bro I can read but 1 of the images is broken and thats the part I dont understand...


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 26, 2019)

Julian said:


> Bro I can read but 1 of the images is broken and thats the part I dont understand...


Which one? I can see all of them


----------



## Julian (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 26, 2019)

Julian said:


> View attachment 120667


----------



## Chowdog (Sep 26, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> View attachment 120675


this shit actually pulls your chin forward ?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 26, 2019)

Peak autism.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 26, 2019)

Chowdog said:


> this shit actually pulls your chin forward ?


No, it doesn't directly pull your chin forward. It's the chin(with the entire lower third) that follows organically the displacement of the maxilla.

The only way your chin will not follow your maxilla is if you don't close your mouth while it's being pulled.


Dope said:


> Peak autism.


My appliance lives Rent Free in your head.


----------



## Chowdog (Sep 26, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> No, it doesn't directly pull your chin forward. It's the chin(with the entire lower third) that follows organically the displacement of the maxilla.
> 
> The only way your chin will not follow your maxilla is if you don't close your mouth while it's being pulled.
> 
> My appliance lives Rent Free in your head.


this is mewing on steroids basically


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 26, 2019)

Chowdog said:


> this is mewing on steroids basically


Yup, all it does is adding a few extra kilograms of pulling force to your upper palate, the same way your tongue does.


----------



## Chowdog (Sep 26, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Yup, all it does is adding a few extra kilograms of pulling force to your upper palate, the same way your tongue does.


this is actually very interesting, amazing thread.


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 27, 2019)

Highest iq thread on this whole site and people are taking it for granted


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 27, 2019)

Angel said:


> Whats an ortho lab? Like orthodontists clinic?


no, an orthodontic lab is a place where there are no dentists but workers who repair dental implants and produce braces


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 27, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Ironically, the orthodontic field on this subject seems stuck in the 1960s. Look at the following facepuller. It pushes the maxilla forward, but blocks the chin not allowing it to follow the maxilla displacement [absolute autism].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the orthodontic facepull is not a shit at all. It works for people who have at the same time recessed maxilla and overprojected jaw. (Lefort 1 patients)


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 27, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> the orthodontic facepull is not a shit at all. It works for people who have at the same time recessed maxilla and overprojected jaw. (Lefort 1 patients)


He mentioned somewhere in the thread that it would probably work for underbite


----------



## meh (Sep 27, 2019)

reincarnationmaxx is easier


----------



## Usum (Sep 27, 2019)

That is why Mewing


Ethnicope said:


> imagine putting so much time in improving your maxilla while still having a big occiput and poor overall forward growth and small skull


----------



## Iamthewalrus01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Great post tbh


----------



## mattzdeb (Sep 27, 2019)

how much force does pressing with thumb apply


----------



## Iamthewalrus01 (Sep 27, 2019)

How are you going to track progress? Do you have up to date xray?

Definitely use the mew indicator line, but also would be interested to see the ccw from the xrays.



Also, do u have a pdf of the full article?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 27, 2019)

mattzdeb said:


> how much force does pressing with thumb apply


It depends on the strength of your hands and arms lol. I guess you could easily apply from 2kg upward. But it's a pain in the ass staying with your thumbs in your mouth for more than a few seconds. Also your pulling your maxilla while your mouth is open and that can give you an overbite because the jaw will not follow it.


----------



## Hated subhuman (Sep 27, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Instructions not clear enough got my dick stuck in a toaster


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 27, 2019)

No dick stuck in the toaster for your face


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 28, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> You can do it yourself ordering the materials online, OR you can just go to any local dental laboratory and let them do it for you professionally for less then $10.


if they charge only $10, why the fuck is my orthodontist saying he will charge $200 if I ever lose my fucking retainer?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 28, 2019)

Dope said:


> if they charge only $10, why the fuck is my orthodontist saying he will charge $200 if I ever lose my fucking retainer?


Do I have to explain you how the mafia works lol
But seriously, the guy at the lab is a doctor. He's most likely qualified just to create the appliances the docs commission to him. That's why.


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> retainer


Rip forward growth


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

nelson said:


> Rip forward growth


Essix retainers don't do shit. Mike Mew, the Jew himself, said this.


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> Essix retainers don't do shit. Mike Mew, the Jew himself, said this.


They stop palate expansion


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

nelson said:


> They stop palate expansion


They have a nuetral efffect. How would they stop palate expansion if they don't even ouch the palate? Do you even know what essix retainers are?


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> They have a nuetral efffect. How would they stop palate expansion if they don't even ouch the palate? Do you even know what essix retainers are?


Yes, I have one. There is no way the palate can get wider if that plastic mold is holding the teeth in that position. How about you explain how it can expand with that retainer in.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

nelson said:


> Yes, I have one. There is no way the palate can get wider if that plastic mold is holding the teeth in that position. How about you explain how it can expand with that retainer in.


You only wear it in the night right? Mike mew said it was fine and you eventually outgrow it anyway.

Also you can't mew while sleping. It's literally impossible unless yyou nail your tongue on your palate lol. There's no harm in putting essix retainer in at night when you can't mew because it doesn't directly affect the palate, only prevents further expansion at the time it's worn.


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> You only wear it in the night right? Mike mew said it was fine and you eventually outgrow it anyway.
> 
> Also you can't mew while sleping. It's literally impossible unless yyou nail your tongue on your palate lol. There's no harm in putting essix retainer in at night when you can't mew because it doesn't directly affect the palate, only prevents further expansion at the time it's worn.


Short answer: No, I quit wearing it. Long answer: I quit wearing it after being paranoid about my palate expansion being affected at this crucial time (puberty). I have come to the conclusion that you should not have any teeth-straightening appliances in your mouth (retainers, braces, Invisalign, etc.) until the bones in your face are done developing, and your palate is reasonably wide. So basically, I quit wearing it to let my palate expand. I have put it on overnight, and it made the palate width smaller in the morning. I can straighten my teeth at any time in my life, but this is the only time my face is developing. My teeth have kept very well without it too.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

nelson said:


> Short answer: No, I quit wearing it. Long answer: I quit wearing it after being paranoid about my palate expansion being affected at this crucial time (puberty). I have come to the conclusion that you should not have any teeth-straightening appliances in your mouth (retainers, braces, Invisalign, etc.) until the bones in your face are done developing, and your palate is reasonably wide. So basically, I quit wearing it to let my palate expand. I have put it on overnight, and it made the palate width smaller in the morning. I can straighten my teeth at any time in my life, but this is the only time my face is developing. My teeth have kept very well without it too.


Watch mike mew's video on it. He literally said wearing it won't help or hinder growth.
I still have a wide palate despite getting braces as well.


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> Watch mike mew's video on it. He literally said wearing it won't help or hinder growth.


It has literally affected my palate width lol. I guess this takes some weight off my shoulders though. Link?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

nelson said:


> It has literally affected my palate width lol. I guess this takes some weight off my shoulders though. Link?




He also answered in a qna that it doesn't affect the width but does hinder the affects of mewing. Seeing as I do't need to mew I couldn't really care.


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> He also answered in a qna that it doesn't affect the width but does hinder the affects of mewing. Seeing as I do't need to mew I couldn't really care.



This video helped me a lot, thank you. Probably gonna get a fixed retainer on the back of my 4 front teeth so a gap doesn't form.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 29, 2019)

I actually do need and want this, but there is almost zero percent chance I am going to ask a dentist do this for me.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Sep 30, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


keep me updated bro


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 30, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I actually do need and want this, but there is almost zero percent chance I am going to ask a dentist do this for me.


Why? Anyway, you don't have to ask a dentist, but an orthodontic laboratory. They're qualified enough to create your appliance, but they're not doctors, so they don't charge you hundreds.


JustTrynaGrow said:


> keep me updated bro


Ok bro.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Sep 30, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


Dn rd.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 30, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Dn rd.


Suck my future protruding maxilla.


----------



## KKK (Sep 30, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


I want to widen my jaw anteriorly for square chin and wider lips, which palate expander wil help me? Need you feedback.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 30, 2019)

KKK said:


> I want to widen my jaw anteriorly for square chin and wider lips, which palate expander wil help me? Need you feedback.


Probably these


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 30, 2019)

K


JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I actually do need and want this, but there is almost zero percent chance I am going to ask a dentist do this for me.


Then you don’t need or want it


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 30, 2019)

nelson said:


> K
> 
> Then you don’t need or want it


Bro I do need it, but just try and imagine a 15 year old going to a 'dentist laboratory' and requesting them to make this for me. I save maybe 10 usd a week, so there's also little chance for me to pay for this. Just lol if you think my parents will get this for me either.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 1, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Bro I do need it, but just try and imagine a 15 year old going to a 'dentist laboratory' and requesting them to make this for me. I save maybe 10 usd a week, so there's also little chance for me to pay for this. Just lol if you think my parents will get this for me either.


Bro if you really want that forward growth you will make it happen (I believe I you) 😁


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 1, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Bro I do need it, but just try and imagine a 15 year old going to a 'dentist laboratory' and requesting them to make this for me. I save maybe 10 usd a week, so there's also little chance for me to pay for this. Just lol if you think my parents will get this for me either.


Ask your father to commission this work on your behalf to the ortho-lab, or just keep ldaring.


----------



## KKK (Oct 1, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Probably these


What are they called.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 2, 2019)

KKK said:


> What are they called.


Honestly idk


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 2, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


this facepuller only pushes the maxilla forward. are you sure the jaw follows up the maxilla if you keep upper and lowert teeth together?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 2, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> this facepuller only pushes the maxilla forward. are you sure the jaw follows up the maxilla if you keep upper and lowert teeth together?


Yes, keep the mouth closed and the lower third will follow organically.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 2, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> this facepuller only pushes the maxilla forward. are you sure the jaw follows up the maxilla if you keep upper and lowert teeth together?


Yes, that’s the whole idea behind why mewing works. It’s just that the tounge is a weak force.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't feel good about this... alot of the position of the maxilla and facial bones in general also have to do with the cranial base and developmental years, just pulling 1 part up (the maxilla in this case) doesn't necessarily mean it'll help especially at an older age. This could also cause bimaxillary protrusion and make you end up looking like an ape.

Why not get MSE instead? Palatal expansion throughout orthodontic devices like these are way better researched and many people have said to notice facial difference after the expansion.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 2, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I don't feel good about this... alot of the position of the maxilla and facial bones in general also have to do with the cranial base and developmental years, just pulling 1 part up (the maxilla in this case) doesn't necessarily mean it'll help especially at an older age.


Sorry man, but It's becoming tiresome to repeat the same thing over and over again.
If you try to displace a central bone like the maxilla, all the other bones will move accordingly, cause they're all physiologically interlinked. They are literally 3d pieces of a puzzle.









Gudru said:


> could also cause bimaxillary protrusion and make you end up looking like an ape


This can't happen, because we are pulling the maxilla from the farthest point away from the teeth, inside the mouth, close to the uvula.



Gudru said:


> Why not get MSE instead? Palatal expansion throughout orthodontic devices like these are way better researched and many people have said to notice facial difference after the expansion.


Because it doesn't displace the maxilla forward/upward, it just expands the palate. My palate is already wide, It needs to be pushed forward, this can't be done with an MSE.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 2, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Sorry man, but It's becoming tiresome to repeat the same thing over and over again.
> If you try to displace a central bone like the maxilla, all the other bones will move accordingly, cause they're all physiologically interlinked. They are literally 3d pieces of a puzzle.
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, keep me updated


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 2, 2019)

Im 16 yo , so basically i can go to an orthodonthic lab and ask them all this stuff for money ? Seems strange bro


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 2, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Man, please go and commission it to a ortho laboratory, I feel this is the only part that if not done correctly can fuck you up. So why do it yourself, gathering the materials, trying and failing, when there's a qualified dude with years of experience, ready to build it for you for a very cheap price.
> 
> Regarding the mandible part, the other bone follow naturally the displacement of the maxilla.
> 
> ...


Great thread.

I am skeptical any dental lab in the US would build such an appliance for some random person, because potential liability reasons. What Country do you live in?

Can you elaborate on, or link to, materials to build the mold and appliance, and the metal bow.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 2, 2019)

KKK said:


> What are they called.



What are this shit called i need this so bad


----------



## KKK (Oct 2, 2019)

nelson said:


> Honestly idk


Sry for bothering you again , but how did you find the pics if you don't know what they are


GoMadAndSTFU said:


> What are this shit called i need this so bad


IDK, but most people don't realize the importance of anterior jaw width. I'm making a thread about it ,feel free to chime in.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 2, 2019)

OldRooster said:


> I am skeptical any dental lab in the US would build such an appliance for some random person, because potential liability reasons. What Country do you live in?


A very cucked western European country. If I got that here, you can too in the land of freedom.




OldRooster said:


> Can you elaborate on, or link to, materials to build the mold and appliance, and the metal bow.


I don't recommend it. But you can find all the materials on eBay/Amazon. You need
-acrylic
-dental silicone
-non toxic plaster for the casting
-a facebow



GoMadAndSTFU said:


> What are this shit called i need this so bad





KKK said:


> What are they called.


You can find them here. Very pricey.


----------



## KKK (Oct 2, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> A very cucked western European country. If I got that here, you can too in the land of freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ok.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 2, 2019)

KKK said:


> Sry for bothering you again , but how did you find the pics if you don't know what they are


I didn’t send the pics


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 3, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> A very cucked western European country. If I got that here, you can too in the land of freedom.


Not likely. The American Dental Association is a powerful lobby group, and they shape government policy. It is probably illegal in most, if not all, States for a dental lab to do contract work for a non Dentist.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 3, 2019)

OldRooster said:


> Not likely. The American Dental Association is a powerful lobby group, and they shape government policy. It is probably illegal in most, if not all, States for a dental lab to do contract work for a non Dentist.


I think if you search well you're gonna find the lab that would do the work for the right amount of shekels.


----------



## toptearmm (Oct 3, 2019)

Serious question!!
Is it possible while wearing this?


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 3, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> Serious question!!
> Is it possible while wearing this?
> View attachment 126915


no, braces will stop any kind of bone growth


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 3, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> Serious question!!
> Is it possible while wearing this?
> View attachment 126915


You need a palate expander first.
You’re supposed to wait until after your bones are done developing to get braces.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 5, 2019)

streege said:


> i have bonded retainers since long ago do it do shit with forward growth ?
> @Dope @CopeAndRope
> 
> bonded retainers too ?


There's a video Mike new did on them Certain types don't allow forwards growth and some even make your maxilla push back


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dope said:


> There's a video Mike new did on them Certain types don't allow forwards growth and some even make your maxilla push back


did he talked about bound retainers ?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 5, 2019)

First of all, fantastic thread. In fact this thread alone brought me to request an unban.


----------



## Framletgod (Oct 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> First of all, fantastic thread. In fact this thread alone brought me to request an unban.


willkommen zurück


----------



## spark (Oct 5, 2019)

how is this shit thread stickied?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 5, 2019)

streege said:


> i have bonded retainers since long ago do it do shit with forward growth ?
> @Dope @CopeAndRope


Nope, they only align the teeth and sometime even push them back with your maxilla. Only a facepuller can displace your maxilla forward.


spark said:


> how is this shit thread stickied?


Probably because it's not so shitty.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 5, 2019)

How long have you been wearing it and have you experienced any noticeable results so far ?


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Oct 6, 2019)

To everyone who is trying this: Don't forget to take pics of your side profile every 6 months, then download an app like "angulus"and measure by how many degrees your maxilla and gonial angle have been displaced . And very important: Your resting oral posture throughout the day should be mewing.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 6, 2019)

Wich one is the best i need yo have a larger palate and less recessed maxilia

Also what is the price for these ? Do they really sell you that like just a product ?


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 6, 2019)

so if this soo cheap and easy why dont doctor niggas use them


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 6, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> so if this soo cheap and easy why dont doctor niggas use them


Because it's easy and cheap. They want you to take surgeries that costs you thousands of dollars.


GoMadAndSTFU said:


> View attachment 128727
> 
> View attachment 128728
> 
> ...


Send me the link, please.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 6, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> so if this soo cheap and easy why dont doctor niggas use them


Because most orthodontists are using outdated information and just want money. Most orthodontic appliances destroy forward growth during youth


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 6, 2019)

I am afraid the focus on this appliance is going to be more on foreward pulling than on expansion, unless of course the assisting orthodontist agrees to implememt some screws and shit into the dental appliance. But that would be too complicated for him to do, wouldn't it?

Would an ortho be willing to make something as sophisticated as this:







?


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 6, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I am afraid the focus on this appliance is going to be more on foreward pulling than on expansion, unless of course the assisting orthodontist agrees to implememt some screws and shit into the dental appliance. But that would be too complicated for him to do, wouldn't it?
> 
> Would an ortho be willing to make something as sophisticated as this:
> 
> ...


Where did you find this pic? This looks amazing, I was just thinking about this


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 6, 2019)

nelson said:


> Where did you find this pic? This looks amazing, I was just thinking about this


This very thread, page 3 or 4


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 7, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I am afraid the focus on this appliance is going to be more on foreward pulling than on expansion, unless of course the assisting orthodontist agrees to implememt some screws and shit into the dental appliance. But that would be too complicated for him to do, wouldn't it?
> 
> Would an ortho be willing to make something as sophisticated as this:
> 
> ...


It's not sophisticated at all. It's ingenious, yes, because it's so simple.

It's really an easy job for any ortho-lab because you don't even have to work with the teeth, just make a mold of your upper palate and gum and stick a facebow(the steel component) in it.

It costed me less than $40, but I heard some guys paying $70 and upward.

My advice is to go to ortho-labs far from the city centre and less fancier/luxurious.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 7, 2019)

I will ask them to make this , i really need a wider palate , my smile and lips are fucked

Im 16 yo , do they accept minors ?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 7, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Im 16 yo , do they accept minors ?


I don't know, ask them. If not, tell your parents.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 7, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I don't know, ask them. If not, tell your parents.



They will NEVER evet accept


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 7, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> They will NEVER evet accept


Explain them your reasons. Or ask a cool uncle, or someone over 18yo. Man, you have to figure out some shit yourself. You can't let the first obstacle stop you.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 7, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Explain them your reasons. Or ask a cool uncle, or someone over 18yo. Man, you have to figure out some shit yourself. You can't let the first obstacle stop you.



Hehey dont worry im motivate the problem is that i have already a normal jaw for my parents i dont need that
But i want to lookmax so bad , anyway , what do they tell you for you ? Do they ask you your age ?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 7, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Hehey dont worry im motivate the problem is that i have already a normal jaw for my parents i dont need that
> But i want to lookmax so bad , anyway , what do they tell you for you ? Do they ask you your age ?


I'm almost 30yo, so no, lol. I suggest you to make a list of all the labs around you, and visit until you find the one that does it for you. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 7, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I'm almost 30yo, so no, lol. I suggest you to make a list of all the labs around you, and visit until you find the one that does it for you. Don't get discouraged.



I will call the company this weekend and wait till i have more money
Do you paid with bills ?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 7, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> I will call the company this weekend and wait till i have more money
> Do you paid with bills ?


With cash


----------



## Iamthewalrus01 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey,

Not sure if it was answered here but how are you measuring the force being pulled?

Also where did you come up with 1.5KG of force, and are you going to increase or decrease force as time goes on?

Thanks


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 7, 2019)

Iamthewalrus01 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Not sure if it was answered here but how are you measuring the force being pulled?
> 
> ...


I measured it with a newton scale




1.5kg was the force I was comfortable enduring for longer periods of time. It can be different for everyone. I will steadily increase the force overtime.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi can I see the kind of bolts that you used? Were they low profile


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 8, 2019)

Revolutionary stuff..

Bone pulling..

We're out of the stone age with this bonesmashing stuff


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 8, 2019)

nelson said:


> Hi can I see the kind of bolts that you used? Were they low profile


----------



## Slyfex8 (Oct 8, 2019)

What about applying a straight forward force without upward force/minimal upward force? Is this possible with the type of appliance used here? Because maybe not everyone will benefit from an upswing knowing that it would make the face shorter?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 8, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> What about applying a straight forward force without upward force/minimal upward force? Is this possible with the type of appliance used here? Because maybe not everyone will benefit from an upswing knowing that it would make the face shorter?



You can apply the types of directional forces that suits the best and regulate the intensity of each one individually. In fact I'm doing exactly that, applying a strong forward force with medium/low upward force.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 9, 2019)

Ok, I will try this.


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Oct 9, 2019)

Does it make shit my teeth or not ?
I have already a mold,how to make yourself an infra oral appliance ?


----------



## Iamthewalrus01 (Oct 10, 2019)

What kind of occlusions do you have? Are you treating a recessed maxilla, or a long, downward grown maxilla?
I used to have an overbite as a kid (Class II), which was treated with braces, so im guessing they pushed that motherfucker back further. 
In THEORY if the maxilla was displaced forward, the lower jaw would move with it, but im pretty sure this would just create another overbite.

Ronald Ead also said in his latest video that hes stopping using face-mask, because the displacement is just going to cause overjet. His lower jaw was dislocating trying to keep up with the upper.

What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 10, 2019)

Iamthewalrus01 said:


> What kind of occlusions do you have? Are you treating a recessed maxilla, or a long, downward grown maxilla?


I have a recessed maxilla.



Iamthewalrus01 said:


> I used to have an overbite as a kid (Class II), which was treated with braces, so im guessing they pushed that motherfucker back further.
> In THEORY if the maxilla was displaced forward, the lower jaw would move with it, but im pretty sure this would just create another overbite.


Most orthodontists don't give a damn about our forward growth, as long as they can fix the overbite (even though it will create future problems) they will do it and pull your maxilla back instead of displacing your jaw forward.



Iamthewalrus01 said:


> Ronald Ead also said in his latest video that hes stopping using face-mask, because the displacement is just going to cause overjet. His lower jaw was dislocating trying to keep up with the upper.
> 
> What do you think?


It all depends on how strong are the pulling forces. If you apply really strong faces to create a quicker displacement, your body will not be able to keep up organically with the re-alignment.

Let's say you are getting 1mm forward growth per month, which is insane, your jaw will follow the displacement, but the re-alignment of the gonial angle is more complicated and takes more time, and this without considering all the other bones that have to "reshape" themselves. So, yeah, you can have an uber accelerated forward growth, but the chances of achieving some unwanted deformity are higher. that's why I recommend focussing more on how long you wear the appliance more than that the force applied.





I know I keep posting this gif, but there are so many important insights you can get from. With the displacement of a central bone like the maxilla, everything will change, among the others your hyoid bone, even your skull, and nose shape.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 11, 2019)

@MewKing are you gonna try this


CopeAndRope said:


> It's not sophisticated at all. It's ingenious, yes, because it's so simple.
> 
> It's really an easy job for any ortho-lab because you don't even have to work with the teeth, just make a mold of your upper palate and gum and stick a facebow(the steel component) in it.
> 
> ...


The metal wires are called a face bow or the little expander piece is called that?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 11, 2019)

nelson said:


> @MewKing are you gonna try this


Don't tell him lol. He's gonna make it mainstream showing it to fucking normies on his channel and then goodbye to our edge.


nelson said:


> The metal wires are called a face bow or the little expander piece is called that?


This is a facebow.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 11, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Don't tell him lol. He's gonna make it mainstream showing it to fucking normies on his channel and then goodbye to our edge.
> 
> This is a facebow.


Thank you, talking to orthodontic labs now, ordered neck brace I’m in California. Are you in the USA?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 11, 2019)

nelson said:


> Thank you, talking to orthodontic labs now, ordered neck brace I’m in California. Are you in the USA?


Europe.


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 11, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Europe.


Ok hopefully I will be able to get one made


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 11, 2019)

Will this work after your mid 20s? 

are the bones still malleable?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 11, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Will this work after your mid 20s?
> 
> are the bones still malleable?


I built this explicitly for people over 20s cause mewing becomes a cope after that age and you need something stronger to see quicker results.


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Oct 11, 2019)

Zuvay said:


> Does it make shit my teeth or not ?
> I have already a mold,how to make yourself an infra oral appliance ?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 11, 2019)

@Zuvay it doesn't make your teeth shit.
I don't reccomend doing it yourself, go to an orthodontic laboratory (not a doctor) and commission it to them.

If you still want to do it yourself, this is a good tutorial:


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 11, 2019)

nelson said:


> Thank you, talking to orthodontic labs now, ordered neck brace I’m in California. Are you in the USA?


I plan on speaking to orthodontic labs next week in NY, but fear I will eventually have to make the device myself. Have you had any success with orthodontic labs in CA ? In most states, an orthodontic laboratory making/delivering this type of appliance for anyone other than a dentist is illegal.


----------



## tincelw (Oct 11, 2019)

did anyone see any progress yet?


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Oct 11, 2019)

tincelw said:


> did anyone see any progress yet?


We've all just started, mine is not even completely ready yet


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 12, 2019)

TylerDurden said:


> I plan on speaking to orthodontic labs next week in NY, but fear I will eventually have to make the device myself. Have you had any success with orthodontic labs in CA ? In most states, an orthodontic laboratory making/delivering this type of appliance for anyone other than a dentist is illegal.


I’m going to try to fanangle my way into getting it made man. We can’t just quit at the first bump in the road.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 16, 2019)

This may be stupid question, but is there more aggressive methods aka more force to be applied to maxilla bone (For more forward growth). I am willing to risk.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 16, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> This may be stupid question, but is there more aggressive methods aka more force to be applied to maxilla bone (For more forward growth). I am willing to risk.


Yes, you can pull as much as your appliance (or your face) can endure.

In the beginning, as a test, I applied 4kg of pulling force, but after a few minutes it started hurting like hell and my upper palate went numb for a bit.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 16, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Yes, you can pull as much as your appliance (or your face) can endure.
> 
> In the beginning, as a test, I applied 4kg of pulling force, but after a few minutes it started hurting like hell and my upper palate went numb for a bit.


Thanks for fast reply, lol i pull palate with this thing, ngl if i pull very strong, i feel it in my face, even nasal bone, but you get fatigued very easily (such a good arm excercise). Obvious problem was my strength to endure pulling.




I am thinking of attaching other part of the thing to chains, give it a handle, and then maybe call a friend to pull for me. I don't know any more extreme method than this. Either you looksmax or die how they say (cope or rope)


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 16, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> Thanks for fast reply, lol i pull palate with this thing, ngl if i pull very strong, i feel it in my face, even nasal bone, but you get fatigued very easily (such a good arm excercise). Obvious problem was my strength to endure pulling.
> View attachment 137646
> 
> I am thinking of attaching other part of the thing to chains, give it a handle, and then maybe call a friend to pull for me. I don't know any more extreme method than this. Either you looksmax or die how they say (cope or rope)


Man, I like your ambition, but your methods are really autistic.

I don't want you to hurt or deform yourself.

That thing you're using is not of the right shape, it has to be of the shape of your palate, and also you have to close your mouth while pulling because you don't want your lower jaw to stay back.

How old are you?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 16, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Man, I like your ambition, but your methods are really autistic.
> 
> I don't want you to hurt or deform yourself.
> 
> ...


This covers front of my palate, and reaches top of it, i can close my mouth in a sucking position, can't pretty much do anything for sides, you got your point there, i can say with confidence that - as long it is in my hands, i am injury free. 16, and i will look up to improvise this, we, or atleast i need harder force, so hard that i will cry.. like to the point where i need to wait bone process to actually recover


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 16, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> i will look up to improvise this, we, or atleast i need harder force, so hard that i will cry.. like to the point where i need to wait bone process to actually recover


 lol, I suggest you to focus more on the amount of time you apply the force, rather than the quantity of force itself.


----------



## Iamthewalrus01 (Oct 16, 2019)

.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 17, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> lol, I suggest you to focus more on the amount of time you apply the force, rather than the quantity of force itself.


Is one hour enough (I feel it through the day)? How much till maxilla drops back


----------



## Darkstrand (Oct 21, 2019)

@CopeAndRope this thread gave me hope again, but I got some questions... Should I confront my orthodontist about it? Because my parents won't let me get such a thing with out experts' advice... 
Also how do I know how many kg of force I apply? 
What can I expect if I want the mandible to naturally follow the maxilla, 1 mm a month, half a mm a month or even less? 

Thanks for this amazing idea tho


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 21, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> @CopeAndRope this thread gave me hope again, but I got some questions... Should I confront my orthodontist about it? Because my parents won't let me get such a thing with out experts' advice...
> Also how do I know how many kg of force I apply?
> What can I expect if I want the mandible to naturally follow the maxilla, 1 mm a month, half a mm a month or even less?
> 
> Thanks for this amazing idea tho


It's funny 'cause I just made a follow-up post about this appliance -> https://looksmax.org/threads/designing-a-new-orthodontic-appliance.54974/
Anyway, yes confront your ortho, tell him about it.

I measure the force with a _newton scale_


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 29, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


how do you know the force your applying?


----------



## Dogs (Oct 30, 2019)

At what angle does the force need to be applied? I think this is a very important question for optimal forward growth.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Oct 30, 2019)

Dogs said:


> At what angle does the force need to be applied? I think this is a very important question for optimal forward growth.


As long as it’s forward and upward it doesn’t matter much, but I focus a little more on the upward.


----------



## Dogs (Oct 30, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> As long as it’s forward and upward it doesn’t matter much, but I focus a little more on the upward.


you've been using this device? You made it yourself or via a lab where you located?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 30, 2019)

Dogs said:


> At what angle does the force need to be applied? I think this is a very important question for optimal forward growth.


A 30 degrees angle is optimal.


----------



## nastynas (Oct 31, 2019)

as it pulls maxilla forward over time mandible will follow up too right?

btw how are your results so far?


----------



## Dogs (Oct 31, 2019)

nastynas said:


> as it pulls maxilla forward over time mandible will follow up too right?
> 
> btw how are your results so far?


Apparently only if your mouth is closed while pulling the maxilla


----------



## nastynas (Oct 31, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Apparently only if your mouth is closed while pulling the maxilla


bc isnt theory as maxilla grows mandible follows and swings?


----------



## Dogs (Oct 31, 2019)

nastynas said:


> bc isnt theory as maxilla grows mandible follows and swings?


As maxilla moves forward mandible follows


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 1, 2019)

this turns you into a momkey


----------



## Dogs (Nov 1, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> this turns you into a momkey


Why


----------



## Catawampus (Nov 3, 2019)

I would be greatly appreciative to anyone who can link the same neck brace used here. All I can find are the padded round ones. I need one with the chin projection to achieve the proper upwards angle. Brilliant post btw op.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 3, 2019)

Catawampus said:


> I would be greatly appreciative to anyone who can link the same neck brace used here. All I can find are the padded round ones. I need one with the chin projection to achieve the proper upwards angle. Brilliant post btw op.


I bought it here:








OPPO 4190 Hard Neck Collar Brace Cervical Support Whiplash Pain First Aid NHS | eBay


OPPO 4190 Hard Neck Collar Brace. muscle spasm and relieve neck pain following whiplash injury. Cervical fracture. Cervical spondylosis. acute wry neck. Vinyl-covered foam padding for patient's comfort and easy cleaning.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Catawampus (Nov 3, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I bought it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thank you; best damn thread on this entire site. Can't wait to get started on it. I feel like this is the equivalent of finding the lost Ark of the Covenant for serious looksmaxxers.


----------



## giving120everyday (Nov 10, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> This can be achieved by my barbaric facepuller that applies an upward force to the maxilla plus a counterclockwise rotation.





CopeAndRope said:


> From what I can understand he tried to apply the two directional forces from 2 different positions of the facebow. I personally think that's just redundant. I just pull my appliance from a slightly higher position than where my mouth is. That does the job with an extra perk, thanks to the way this infra-oral appliance is built, my way of pulling causes a counterclockwise rotation.



Wouldn't a counterclockwise rotation cause downwards and backwards growth of the maxilla, rather then upwards and forward growth? Unless I'm not understanding something wouldn't this be the opposite of what you want to achieve a protruding, forward grown maxilla?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 10, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I bought it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the rest is from the dental lab right?


----------



## Rezzbaby (Nov 10, 2019)

I messaged like 5 ortho labs, but none respond those shitters are limiting my ascension


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 10, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> the rest is from the dental lab right?


Then you need the *brackets* and some normal rubber bands. the rest comes from the lab.


----------



## giving120everyday (Nov 10, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Then you need the *brackets* and some normal rubber bands. the rest comes from the lab.


Do you have the exact source where you bought your brackets as seen in the images from the first post? If not, do you know the dimensions of the brackets you have?


----------



## Rezzbaby (Nov 11, 2019)

*NEWS *Found a dentist lab to make me this shit. I was on the call with him and he started talking about dentist shit like malocclusion 3 and such. I just said yes lulz.


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 11, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


Have you seen any progress?
@SirGey This might actually move ramus forward, followed by the mandible.


----------



## giving120everyday (Nov 12, 2019)

@CopeAndRope Why is 30 degrees the optimal angle? The monkey have the force applied at a 54 degree angle. At first I thought it was because if you draw an imaginary line backwards from the beginning of the palate(where the teeth end), the angle at which your palate is located(assuming maximum forward growth) would be 30 degrees, but it's actually quite less as the gif you posted shows. So why do you think 30% is the most optimal, and why how recessed you are or aren't affect this? I was personally thinking 45 degrees because it's exactly forward and up.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 19, 2019)

any results so far?


----------



## giving120everyday (Nov 21, 2019)

Just called five ortho labs in my area. All of them pretty much tell me the same thing. They can make it for me but they need a prescription from my doctor(dentist/orthodontist) to work with me. One of them even told me that it's illegal for them to work with me without a doctor because they are ones that would be held responsible. Their are still a couple more labs in my area that I haven't called yet, but this is definitely discouraging.


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 21, 2019)

giving120everyday said:


> Just called five ortho labs in my area. All of them pretty much tell me the same thing. They can make it for me but they need a prescription from my doctor(dentist/orthodontist) to work with me. One of them even told me that it's illegal for them to work with me without a doctor because they are ones that would be held responsible. Their are still a couple more labs in my area that I haven't called yet, but this is definitely discouraging.


Do u think it'd be very difficult to get that prescription?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 21, 2019)

@Curious0 all of em are good but this is the most important. Give this ish a read


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 21, 2019)

giving120everyday said:


> Just called five ortho labs in my area. All of them pretty much tell me the same thing. They can make it for me but they need a prescription from my doctor(dentist/orthodontist) to work with me. One of them even told me that it's illegal for them to work with me without a doctor because they are ones that would be held responsible. Their are still a couple more labs in my area that I haven't called yet, but this is definitely discouraging.


Blackpill them about forward grown maxilla


----------



## Catawampus (Nov 21, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Do u think it'd be very difficult to get that prescription?


If you told them why you want it they would probably recommend you to see a psychologist for body dysmorphia disorder. They are too blue pilled.


----------



## giving120everyday (Nov 21, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Do u think it'd be very difficult to get that prescription?



I'd have to go to a dentist and give them a very comprehensive explanation on the affect of intraoral forces and how it affects the maxilla, etc for a chance to get a prescription. I also just called the rest of the orthodontic/dental labs close to me and they said the same thing. My only hope right now is finding a dentist who I've convinced through my knowledge to write me a prescription per my instructions. This seems very unlikely to work. Alternatively, I could build it myself but the chances of me wasting money and failing is higher then me succeeding at actually building it.




bassfreak said:


> Blackpill them about forward grown maxilla



Convincing a stranger over the phone to do something illegal and risk their profession just to potentially benefit the life of one person isn't worth it to them. It might work in person, but I'm not going to drive hours around the city just for someone to tell me no.


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


Was thinking about this gonna try it. Btw dont you think its better to apply slow and constant forces over a long period of time rather than hard forces? Also take a look at this guys experiment. Did something similar to your contraption, results were insane. See his pics and xrays.






TMJ, JAW PAIN: Get rid of teeth grinding in 30 minutes a day.


Do-it-yourself TMJ treatment can give you relief from teeth grinding and jaw pain without surgery.



jawpain-tmjtreatment.com


----------



## Rezzbaby (Nov 22, 2019)

I made a print with the dentist, but he was a first timer. I think he fked up my palate, no? Should this be enough?


----------



## Fosty (Nov 22, 2019)

Rezzbaby said:


> I made a print with the dentist, but he was a first timer. I think he fked up my palate, no? Should this be enough?


What the fuck, she lost two of her nails under that mold?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 22, 2019)

This is trash because it anchors the teeth and will make them rip out the gums, get a damn MSE and screw screws into your Maxilla to directly anchor the Maxilla, to actually pull the Maxilla Not YOUR TEETH


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 22, 2019)

OP just answer x do you have any RESULTS !?????!!!


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 22, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> OP just answer x do you have any RESULTS !?????!!!


I think he claimed he had some results but overall I’d say it’s still a bit too early to truly have significant ones.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I think he claimed he had some results but overall I’d say it’s still a bit too early to truly have significant ones.



Quality answer . Thx buddy n
Any frenchy here ? 

Tomorow i will call the ortho lab . If they say no xç, i would command the products


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 23, 2019)

.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 23, 2019)

giving120everyday said:


> @CopeAndRope Why is 30 degrees the optimal angle? The monkey have the force applied at a 54 degree angle. At first I thought it was because if you draw an imaginary line backwards from the beginning of the palate(where the teeth end), the angle at which your palate is located(assuming maximum forward growth) would be 30 degrees, but it's actually quite less as the gif you posted shows. So why do you think 30% is the most optimal, and why how recessed you are or aren't affect this? I was personally thinking 45 degrees because it's exactly forward and up.


at 30 degrees you have sagittal and frontal plane expansion + ccw


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 23, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


Solid idea, the only concern I would have is that you would need to make sure that the neck brace isn't too rigid and allows for really straight but within physiological limits kinda neck posture. A lot of lazy ass mofos on this site are not gonna give a shit about posture.


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 23, 2019)

would GH speed up results? like is bone remodeling correlated with how bones are soft (malleable, easy to move like a child)?

there's someone from 4chan that claimed he got really good results within weeks


----------



## Slyfex8 (Nov 23, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> would GH speed up results? like is bone remodeling correlated with how bones are soft (malleable, easy to move like a child)?
> 
> there's someone from 4chan that claimed he got really good results within weeks



This guy was coupling facepulling with HGH?


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello @CopeAndRope , I just miss one thing to build my face puller : its the orthdontic "acrylic " to build the pink part in this :






I dont know where to find this , i finded all the others things .

Can you help me finding this element in this site : https://www.gacd.fr/
When i search for " Acrylique " it propose me tons of results i dont know who is the good , i have a small budget to bui acrylique , like 10-20$

Anyway , if u have an ebay or amazon link to buy acrylic with tools , i take it.

Thanks .


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 23, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Hello @CopeAndRope , I just miss one thing to build my face puller : its the orthdontic "acrylic " to build the pink part in this :
> View attachment 171388
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't built it myself, so I don't know. There was another user on the forum that posted his list of materials to build the appliance. Ask @BlackPillChad he built it alone.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 23, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I haven't built it myself, so I don't know. There was another user on the forum that posted his list of materials to build the appliance. Ask @BlackPillChad he built it alone.



Lifuel tbh . This forum is soo cool


----------



## BlackPillChad (Nov 23, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Hello @CopeAndRope , I just miss one thing to build my face puller : its the orthdontic "acrylic " to build the pink part in this :
> View attachment 171388
> 
> 
> ...



A small correction to @CopeAndRope . I attempted to build it alone and failed due to Low IQ JFL. I will try again once I get my replacement facebow. Once I succeed I will post a guide explaining how to build it yourself and clarifying the building process as much as possible.

This is where I got the acrylic. But I don't think it ships to france. Check eBay and make sure you look for dental acrylic, not acrylic for nails. You also need a way to seperate the acrylic mold from the plaster model. Dental labs use liquid foil for this. I have heard a rumor that petroleum jelly works too, but idk.

Edit: Can't make the amazon link work. Google "ET REPAIR P&L 4OZ FIB PINK 1223-FP by BND 000BX LANG DENTAL MFG CO"


----------



## entropy137 (Nov 23, 2019)

Is this more moving the bone or growing it? My bro science brain is wondering if HGH and IGF-1 might hinder facepulling progress by making the bones too dense.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 23, 2019)

BlackPillChad said:


> A small correction to @CopeAndRope . I attempted to build it alone and failed due to Low IQ JFL. I will try again once I get my replacement facebow. Once I succeed I will post a guide explaining how to build it yourself and clarifying the building process as much as possible.
> 
> This is where I got the acrylic. But I don't think it ships to france. Check eBay and make sure you look for dental acrylic, not acrylic for nails. You also need a way to seperate the acrylic mold from the plaster model. Dental labs use liquid foil for this. I have heard a rumor that petroleum jelly works too, but idk.
> 
> ...



Next week i will go to paris in a orthodonrix shop to buy materials and ask few questions


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 23, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> This guy was coupling facepulling with HGH?


not but he mentioned mewing, which essentially it's the same thing but on steroids


entropy137 said:


> Is this more moving the bone or growing it? My bro science brain is wondering if HGH and IGF-1 might hinder facepulling progress by making the bones too dense.


no it wouldn't make it more dense, it would simply speed up the repairing of the bone, or maybe both but it still wouldn't make a difference


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 23, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> This is trash because it anchors the teeth and will make them rip out the gums, get a damn MSE and screw screws into your Maxilla to directly anchor the Maxilla, to actually pull the Maxilla Not YOUR TEETH


----------



## Fosty (Nov 23, 2019)

entropy137 said:


> Is this more moving the bone or growing it? My bro science brain is wondering if HGH and IGF-1 might hinder facepulling progress by making the bones too dense.


Afaik bone moving means growing it in one place and absorbing it in another.


----------



## giving120everyday (Nov 24, 2019)

BlackPillChad said:


> A small correction to @CopeAndRope . I attempted to build it alone and failed due to Low IQ JFL. I will try again once I get my replacement facebow. Once I succeed I will post a guide explaining how to build it yourself and clarifying the building process as much as possible.
> 
> This is where I got the acrylic. But I don't think it ships to france. Check eBay and make sure you look for dental acrylic, not acrylic for nails. You also need a way to seperate the acrylic mold from the plaster model. Dental labs use liquid foil for this. I have heard a rumor that petroleum jelly works too, but idk.
> 
> Edit: Can't make the amazon link work. Google "ET REPAIR P&L 4OZ FIB PINK 1223-FP by BND 000BX LANG DENTAL MFG CO"


Major life fuel man! Looking forward to it. I’m trying to figure it out as well.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> In this post I will explain how easy and cheap it is to effectively pull your maxilla forward/upward with a homemade device, obtaining so a more aesthetic facial structure.
> ...


If you have an asymmetrical upper palate like mine where one side is slightly raised higher than the other one, would the infra-oral appliance perpetuate that asymmetry, or even it out so both sides become symmetrical? Would I need to have a new appliance made every so often as to keep my palate moving in the right direction?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 24, 2019)

fuccccc said:


> If you have an asymmetrical upper palate like mine where one side is slightly raised higher than the other one, would the infra-oral appliance perpetuate that asymmetry, or even it out so both sides become symmetrical? Would I need to have a new appliance made every so often as to keep my palate moving in the right direction?


It depends on how the appliance comes out from the cast of your upper palate. If it comes out even then it will even out your asymmetries. Otherwise, no.


----------



## GetThatBread (Nov 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> It depends on how the appliance comes out from the cast of your upper palate. If it comes out even then it will even out your asymmetries. Otherwise, no.



how can you find out if you have an asymmetrical maxilla? Do you get a Skull X-Ray and figure out the dimensions by yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 25, 2019)

GetThatBread said:


> how can you find out if you have an asymmetrical maxilla? Do you get a Skull X-Ray and figure out the dimensions by yourself?


I mean i just felt around my upper palate with my two thumbs and noticed a very slight asymmetry on one side, something that could probably be fixed pretty quickly with some mewing and an appliance like this. My face itself is actually pretty symmetrical, I just don't want to ruin that by applying uneven pressure/ pressure in the wrong direction.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 27, 2019)

Before and afters of solid improvement with CBCT scans or btfo with the coping.

OP, you ding this for many months now, how is the progress?

If you mange to improve your face with this without getting chimp mouth and fucking up your bite and temporomandibular joint I'm taking my words back.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 27, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Before and afters of solid improvement with CBCT scans or btfo with the coping.


Nigga, you've been already BTFO in the other thread, exposing you single-digit IQ. GTFO from my threads with your retarded rhetoric.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 27, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Nigga, you've been already BTFO in the other thread, exposing you single-digit IQ. GTFO from my threads with your retarded rhetoric.


Where are your results pictures? All you need to provide are before after pics of treatment with CBCT scan results or xrays at least. Where are they?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 27, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Where are your results pictures? All you need to provide are before after pics of treatment with CBCT scan results or xrays at least. Where are they?


You talk like I owe you anything, especially showing pics of me to you. If you want before/after pics of the facepulling results, you can google them, there are plenty.


----------



## Joyride (Nov 27, 2019)

wait the rubber bands go above the mouth? arent they supposed to be in level with the mouth ?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 27, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> You talk like I owe you anything, especially showing pics of me to you. If you want before/after pics of the facepulling results, you can google them, there are plenty.


How convenient answer lol. "Hey guys I found this device that will totally fix your face!" "Ok, picture proof" "Nah".

There are no convincing images online. Kids don't count. Teenagers don't count. There is not really that much. The original pics from MSE+Facemask study and that is it. 

You have rights to claim your method works until you have provided proof and evidence.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 27, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I don't feel good about this... alot of the position of the maxilla and facial bones in general also have to do with the cranial base and developmental years, just pulling 1 part up (the maxilla in this case) doesn't necessarily mean it'll help especially at an older age. This could also cause bimaxillary protrusion and make you end up looking like an ape.
> 
> Why not get MSE instead? Palatal expansion throughout orthodontic devices like these are way better researched and many people have said to notice facial difference after the expansion.


I FELE GOOD ABOUT THIS NOW TBH NGL GETTING IT


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 27, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> How convenient answer lol. "Hey guys I found this device that will totally fix your face!" "Ok, picture proof" "Nah".
> 
> There are no convincing images online. Kids don't count. Teenagers don't count. There is not really that much. The original pics from MSE+Facemask study and that is it.
> 
> You have rights to claim your method works until you have provided proof and evidence.


I'll post the scans when I'm done with the MSE, in 1 year or so.


----------



## Fosty (Nov 27, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I'll post the scans when I'm done with the MSE, in 1 year or so.


Have you done your scans now?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 28, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> I'll post the scans when I'm done with the MSE, in 1 year or so.


any results at all so far?


----------



## Titbot (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m gonna ask my cousin about this. He’s a orthosurgeon or dentist practicing in the states. He was born here


----------



## Rezzbaby (Dec 11, 2019)

Will this do?


----------



## WatchFaceandLMSBois! (Jan 29, 2020)

Such a high-iq thread, @CopeAndRope, are you still around? Looking for personalized instructions and guidance, I'm very interested in doing this, I don't care about being prideful in this matter, I want personalized guidance, even to the point of being metaphorically led by the hand, I want to get this right.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 29, 2020)

WatchFaceandLMSBois! said:


> Such a high-iq thread, @CopeAndRope, are you still around? Looking for personalized instructions and guidance, I'm very interested in doing this, I don't care about being prideful in this matter, I want personalized guidance, even to the point of being metaphorically led by the hand, I want to get this right.



Go watch the neslon's thread , he is the real OG .


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 29, 2020)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Go watch the neslon's thread , he is the real OG .


jfl u doxxed ur name

hi "noah"


----------



## WatchFaceandLMSBois! (Jan 29, 2020)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Go watch the neslon's thread , he is the real OG .


Can you give me a link to the thread?


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 29, 2020)

WatchFaceandLMSBois! said:


> Can you give me a link to the thread?



Search in this forum , its pinned jfl.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 16, 2020)

copity cope after puberty.


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 16, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> copity cope after puberty.


Cope after the sperm meets the egg


----------



## JesseJurado24 (Jun 23, 2020)

Anyone from 2019 get results from using this device?


----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 7, 2020)

OP died


----------



## BradAniston (Jul 7, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> OP died



He had pluck his head


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 7, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> OP died


Really?


----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Really?


Idk probably not


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Jul 7, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Idk probably not


he did, isn't it obvious? He coped then he roped


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Oct 14, 2020)

Can we do this if you wear a retainer?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 14, 2020)

needsurgeryasap said:


> Can we do this if you wear a retainer?


Fuck you normie


----------



## Deleted member 10000 (Feb 25, 2021)

Did it work?


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 25, 2021)

B1tterend said:


> Did it work?


Nah. If u see none post results then it didnt work.


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 26, 2021)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> View attachment 118545


Cool in theory , now we just need a test dummy.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 21, 2021)

Anyone got results? I'm thinking of trying this tbh


----------



## boohooga (Jan 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## boohooga (Jan 5, 2022)

Rezzbaby said:


> Will this do?


did u end up doin it?


----------



## boohooga (Jan 5, 2022)

Deleted member 2012 said:


> We've all just started, mine is not even completely ready yet


did u end up buildin it?


----------



## Aesthetica (Jan 5, 2022)

boohooga said:


> did u end up buildin it?


Nigga you really replying to a deleted member and expecting them to reply back


----------



## boohooga (Jan 5, 2022)

Adonis said:


> Nigga you really replying to a deleted member and expecting them to reply back


idk if u trollin or nah but thats obv his name, banned/deleted members have crossed names


----------



## Aesthetica (Jan 5, 2022)

boohooga said:


> idk if u trollin or nah but thats obv his name, banned/deleted members have crossed names


Not necessarily, this guy’s actually deleted, he hasn’t posted in months either


----------



## nosemaxxing (Jan 15, 2022)

ANy news?


----------



## KAMII (Jan 16, 2022)

CopeAndRope said:


> Orthodontists commission their works to a orthodontic laboratory. You gotta find an orthodontic lab near you. They don't ask questions.


there is a whole thread on this forum on how to make ur own retainer thingy like that but u can also just hook up rubber bands to the whole upper jaw behind the molars and up and then attach it to ur device though i gotta say they taste hella bad so get som good rubber bands also u can damage ur gums like that but if u dont mind go for it!


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 20, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> Thanks for fast reply, lol i pull palate with this thing, ngl if i pull very strong, i feel it in my face, even nasal bone, but you get fatigued very easily (such a good arm excercise). Obvious problem was my strength to endure pulling.
> View attachment 137646
> 
> I am thinking of attaching other part of the thing to chains, give it a handle, and then maybe call a friend to pull for me. I don't know any more extreme method than this. Either you looksmax or die how they say (cope or rope)


You still do that?


----------



## registormz (Feb 20, 2022)

nosemaxxing said:


> ANy news?


he probably roped as his name says


----------



## Kyomoto (Aug 30, 2022)

Wanting to do this. Have all the supplies except the intra oral device


----------



## readytoascend (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks to OP I finally figured out the last piece of the puzzle for the Bow by Dr. Sandra Kahn is to get the dental appliance made: https://forwardontics.square.site/product/bow/4?cs=true&cst=custom

I'll going the $250 pre made route instead of DIY.


----------

